

Bloomberg: It's Not Just A Keyboard [video] - apaprocki
http://vimeo.com/m/90701077

======
tptacek
One of the interesting things about BB that I didn't really know before I
interviewed there was how much of their stack they build themselves; for
instance, they do a significant amount of their own hardware.

------
apaprocki
A new video was just produced and I figured the crowd here would appreciate
delivery of a polished finished product, which is one of the reasons why a
software company builds their own hardware. (Most people don't know we still
make hardware!)

